# Bryan in the Rumble totally screws over Reigns.



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last I checked, the crowd was even more pissed when Bryan WASN'T in the Rumble and Batista got destroyed by the crowd because of it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Calm down, reigns's win won't get boos because he is over.*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RIP Reigns, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

They'd turn on anyone at this point, wwe has a problem on their hands.

also if reigns wins, he officially gets ruined because the crowd will boo the fuck out of him, he may be over but he's no daniel bryan.


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

hopefully bryan wins the rumble and gets the title back they SHOULD have reigns get screwed by rusev and have reigns be the one to beat rusev and then slowly continue to build up reigns by next year with the big payoff he clearly isn't ready yet and we all see it


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

zigglers winning anyways


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty sure reigns isn't going to win


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

In an ideal world, they wouldn't give the rub to Reigns until he was ready for the big push. He's a great talent, lots of potential, but he's not there yet.
How can WWE push him to the title when they can't even hide his limitations? It's cool if he's not a great talker, or can't do long matches - the Ultimate Warrior had similar hurdles but excelled anyway. The issue is that despite this, WWE doesn't play to his strengths.

If they're smart, they'll not have him win the Rumble in 2015, but give him a feud which can keep building him up, and work on counteracting the little backlash he's been getting.
Because, I guarantee you, giving him the Rumble win too early will hobble Roman just like it did Del Rio. 

It's Lex Luger Syndrome, a guy gets pushed too hard and too fast, but the crowd gives up, because they don't believe he struggled to get there.
This guy could be huge. Don't overexpose him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan, coming off a gigantic lay off, the fact that he got screwed out of the Rumble last year, and the feel good story with him coming off the death of his father, and a career threatening injury, the crowd is going to be SO hot for him. They already love the guy, now you are just amplifying it more. Batista got boo'd when Bryan wasn't even in the match. Reigns will be eaten alive if Bryan gets eliminated by some jabroni heel like Rusev.

I still want Ambrose to win, but guess that's a pipe dream now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good, the motherfucker deserves to get fucked.



> Pretty sure reigns isn't going to win


Amazing. WWE has gotten so good at burying talent and never having faith in anyone, they're even convincing fans of the only guy on the roster they care about besides Cena that he isn't getting a push he's obviously been handpicked for for 2 years.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> In an ideal world, they wouldn't give the rub to Reigns until he was ready for the big push. He's a great talent, lots of potential, but he's not there yet.
> How can WWE push him to the title when they can't even hide his limitations? It's cool if he's not a great talker, or can't do long matches - the Ultimate Warrior had similar hurdles but excelled anyway. The issue is that despite this, WWE doesn't play to his strengths.
> 
> If they're smart, they'll not have him win the Rumble in 2015, but give him a feud which can keep building him up, and work on counteracting the little backlash he's been getting.
> ...


I 100% agree with you. TBH, I'm not a fan of the "Money in the Bank." Rollins isn't exactly ready for the championship either. In an ideal world, the US Title & Int Title would be merged into one with the likes of Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Wyatt, and others chasing it. The Int Title pre-2001 launched darn near everyone into main event, minus a few of course. Those two separate belts are an afterthought, thus making anyone that holds them as an afterthought. Reigns simply isn't ready to be given the torch. Perhaps 2016 will be his year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

They should cut Reigns instead, man is he ever terrible.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good, the motherfucker deserves to get fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. WWE has gotten so good at burying talent and never having faith in anyone, they're even convincing fans of the only guy on the roster they care about besides Cena that he isn't getting a push he's obviously been handpicked for for 2 years.




I'm not saying reigns isn't going to be pushed. I'm sure he'll still get a worthy match at mania. I just dont see him winning the rumble. Honestly even before bryan returned nothing about the last 3 weeks made me feel like he was the guy getting pushed for a rumble win :shrugs. Now with bryan here, bryan will win the rumble because I'm sure wwe aren't stupid enough to let him come back at the rumble if they didn't plan on giving him the moment.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Lesnar attacks D-Bry, mad about being conned by your NEW champion Rollins and his Authority puppeteers. Rusev eliminates D-Bry, picking on the bones like a vulture. Reigns eliminates Rusev to a massive pop to win it, or to lead to the final two, which would be...

Reigns and Ambrose eliminate each other to close the night. Singles match at Fast Lane to determine the #1 contender, they have a double countout.

Four marquee matches at WM31:

John Cena vs. Rusev

Sting vs. Triple H

Brock Lesnar vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE Title - No DQ Match
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I'm not saying reigns isn't going to.be pushed. I'm sure he'll still get a worthy match at mania. I just dont see him winning the rumble. Honestly even before bryan returned nothing about thsex last 3 weeks made me feel like he was the guy getting pushed for a rumble win :shrugs.


Well, he's getting it. Reigns in the main event of WrestleMania has been confirmed for nearly a year and it hasn't changed.



> Now with bryan back he'll win the rumble because I'm sure wwe aren't stupid enough to let him come back at the rumble if they didn't plan on giving him the moment.


Of course they're stupid enough, they're stupid enough to do anything. This is the same bunch of dumbasses who announced a UK Network launch date and then pulled it TWENTY MINUTES from launch because they didn't finalize the deal. The same company who let The Rock's contract run out without re-negotiating. The same company who promotes exclusively for kids while their own corporate site confirms they have a 70% adult male audience. The same company who determines who gets pushed and who doesn't by the way their face looks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I gotta agree with Tyrion, no way Reigns doesn't win the Rumble, he'll just become a giant heel in the process. Which I have no problem because of all the guys to sabotage, he's my #1 pick.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> I still want Ambrose to win, but guess that's a pipe dream now.


Sadly, that's true.

As much as I want to see Bryan win the Rumble and face Lesnar, I also know that Bryan doesn't need a rub of that magnitude and it's more important for business for WWE to build other stars.

I'm thrilled he's back, but I think bringing him back _for the Rumble_ is stupid. Yes, it helps with network subscriptions, but Reigns is going to get absolutely roasted by that Philly crowd when he wins.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> The Philly crowd is going to be 100% behind Daniel BVryan


They'll be behind the right person ositivity


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan or Ambrose or :rollins for the Mania Main Event. Fuck the rest.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan or Ambrose or :rollins for the Mania Main Event. Fuck the rest.


fuck ambrose dude is a total geek and is bombing as a singles act


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

If they still want Reigns in the main event of WM I can see them going with the double elimination at the end with Reigns/Bryan and have a triple threat at WM.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bryan wins rumble, Reigns beats Rusev at mania. That would be my booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

p862011 said:


> fuck ambrose dude is a total geek and is bombing as a singles act


Bombing you say? :reigns


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

They really can't have any other face win it. And I trust they won't, they learned from last year.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't know why people are sleeping on Randy Orton or even the Deadman 


Though I wouldn't mind seeing a Cena Bryan match or a Bryan Lesnar match at all

Personally I'm for Dolph Ziggler though wouldn't mind seeing Ambrose win it either


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bombing you say? :reigns


both are bombing only seth has ....grabbed that brass ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

p862011 said:


> both are bombing only seth has ....grabbed that brass ring


Well.................I agree with that :rollins


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose is not bombing. It's just Vince doesn't think he has the look. He is still as over as he was when he began his push and he has performed very well.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Indeed it does.

I was expecting them to do the whole announcement thing as a way to write him out of the Rumble, but what they ended up doing was pretty stupid.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol nope. It saved him.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Reigns is still gonna win the Rumble. They're not gonna give the streak rub to Daniel Bryan, I'll bet the house on it.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

As if Vince will let that happen. DB is probably going to get eliminated by Rusev.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

They're not going to put Bryan in the ring with Brock Lesnar after just returning from a career-threatening injury. Brock will put him back on the shelf fast. 

I like the idea of Seth Rollins cashing in and having Rollins vs. Reigns vs. Ambrose for the title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

MBL said:


> They're not going to put Bryan in the ring with Brock Lesnar after just returning from a career-threatening injury. Brock will put him back on the shelf fast.
> 
> I like the idea of Seth Rollins cashing in and having Rollins vs. Reigns vs. Ambrose for the title at Wrestlemania.


They aren't going to pull the 'Shield triple threat reunion' card this soon, maybe in a year or two.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Super Sonic said:


> Lesnar attacks D-Bry, mad about being conned by your NEW champion Rollins and his Authority puppeteers. Rusev eliminates D-Bry, picking on the bones like a vulture. Reigns eliminates Rusev to a massive pop to win it, or to lead to the final two, which would be...
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose eliminate each other to close the night. Singles match at Fast Lane to determine the #1 contender, they have a double countout.
> 
> ...


Feed rusev to cena? Vince is that you?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

I think if Daniel Bryan doesn't win at the Rumble in Philly..this time, they will throw trash in the ring like it's WCW in 2000 all over again..like it's the end of WM 16 and the Raw after WM 17. So yes...Roman Reigns WILL get buried like Batista was and how Sheamus were after WM 28. That's exactly what will happen but it might even be worse.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.


Austin and Hogan used to do it. Cena did it and fans damn sure didn't want that. Business is still in a downswing because of it now that Rock isn't here to mask the bad marks and losses for the company.

This makes the Rumble less predictable..since everyone still thinks Reigns is gonna win and if Bryan doesn't win, it leads to pretty anti-WWE reactions immediately after across the board and on all media levels.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.


There's not a snowball's chance in hell of Reigns eliminating Bryan. They can't be that stupid...


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I Can't see Bryan lasting the whole rumble he'll obviously feign his injury up and have to leave the rumble. He's just at it because he's a mega draw.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

p862011 said:


> both are bombing only seth has ....grabbed that brass ring


To be fair, Ambrose isn't bombing while being booked like Cena Jr. I have no doubt Ambrose and his feud with Wyatt would be far more relevant if WWE allowed him to win a meaningful match... I don't know... once or twice a year.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> RIP Reigns, it was nice knowing you.


It was never nice, whatchu talkin' 'bout :lol



Vixxxenn said:


> hopefully bryan wins the rumble and gets the title back they SHOULD have reigns get screwed by rusev and have reigns be the one to beat rusev and then slowly continue to build up reigns by next year with the big payoff he clearly isn't ready yet and we all see it


Please go with this.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

We all know that Reigns winning the rumble is a really bad idea and facing Lesnar at Wrestlemania for the title is an even worse idea but WWE are going to do it anyway because as Punk/Del Rio have said, the management live in their own world.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

It depends on what type of crowd is there. It doesn't really matter anyway because Reigns is going to win. They wont boo Reigns as long as he doesn't eliminate Bryan. I really doubt they will have Reigns eliminate Bryan anyway. They want to keep Reigns safe. Bryan will probably get eliminated by the guy he will face at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't get your hopes up this is probably gonna be like last year with Batista. They probably aren't gonna change the plan IF its really 100% true Reigns is being bookmarked to win the RR.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That Rollins Reingns match from Raw really exposed Reigns in a bad way. It looks like they could go with Bryan to win the rumble and Bryan v Brock in the Mania main event.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Pretty sure reigns isn't going to win


He will do, Vince loves him and Lesnar v Reigns sounds great.

WWE also won't trust Bryan to hold the title again yet


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

eatsleepburyrepeat said:


> Feed rusev to cena? Vince is that you?


That has supposedly been the plan since summerslam.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

I think Rusev or Rollins will eliminate him so they can get a lot of heat


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

I figure Reigns will win the rumble, and Bryan will be eliminated by some sort of shenanigans leading to a match at mania.


Question is, if DB is eliminated, who is going to be the guy to get that ridiculous heat and match at mania?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

after sheamus' burial for beating him at WM they'll never have reigns go over and eliminate bryan


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Bryan absolutely has to win. No one else is even an option.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Reigns is going to eliminate the guy that eliminates Bryan to win it.


----------



## Ziggz (Dec 16, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.


Why not? He's the no.1 face in the company and its the spot he has earnt; especially since the stripping of his maiden title reign. 

And even so, he doesn't need to win it. He can push Brock to the limit and Rollins can cash in on him and take the belt.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Honestly, I can see Reigns winning the rumble and eliminating Bryan. The WWE is capable of that and normally they don't learn from their mistakes. But I hope that Bryan wins it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

It was a nice run Reigns








:yes


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I still can't believe they are considering someone like Reigns to win the Rumble. It's a WM main event we're talking about, while this guy has only had one relevant 1v1 match before. There is no way a decent company should trust a guy with that resume for such an important task. Not saying he should never trusted to do that, but clearly not this year.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think a bigger issue is the prospect of orton winning. I want him as far from the main event of wrestlemania as possible. I do want Bryan to win, but reigns is a fresh face and I don't think the crowd to boo him as he's getting cheers all the time and was over even when in the sheild. At least the rummble is less predicable than the last few years and cena won't be winning!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BornBad said:


> Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


I'm really struggling with this line of thinking, given the fact the last NINE or so years @ WM Jon Boy got moment after moment after moment....

_@ XX Cena wins his first singles title
@XXI Cena wins his first WWE Title
@XXII Cena defends his WWE Title for the 1st time
@XXIII Cena defeats Mr. WrestleMania 
@XXV Cena wins the WHC
@XXVI Cena defeats Batista
@XXIX Cena defeats the Rock for the WWE Title
_
So your telling me that Bryan can't at least have TWO moments on the big show? I understand the need to elevate up & coming talent & if Bryan wasn't an option I'd agree but fact is Bryan looks to be ready to go & the fans are clearly behind him so why not go with the hot hand?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rusev or Rollins will completely destroy Bryan and eliminate him.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't like the idea of Bryan having the big moment twice in a row, it could be a great opportunity to push guys like Dolph Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt, etc.

But he's over, so.. Well.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't even care if Bryan wins or loses, but there's no doubt in my mind that most other fans won't be as forgiving. 

And isn't Philly one of the smarkiest crowds around? :lol 

That said, I didn't think the WWE had any plans to have Reigns win recently. There were a lot of reports that the WWE were considering other popular faces as well and were disappointed with the lack of Reigns' reactions.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Reigns is going to eliminate the guy that eliminates Bryan to win it.


Yep, this. 

Vince will have looked at the fact Reigns got cheered over Batista when they were the final two last year as a sign that the crowd will get behind him again if he takes out the guy who takes out Bryan.

I have a sinking feeling that guy is going to be Big Show, and they'll have him in a match with Bryan at Mania. Just seems like the sort of thing WWE would do.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The crowd isn't that stupid. They'll know. If they don't know already, they'll catch on.

If someone eliminates Bryan and then the winner eliminates that person, the crowd will turn on the winner because they'll know it was some corporate bullshit to put that person on a pedestal.

I have no faith in that working. Unlike WWE management, I like to give the fans credit and assume they have enough intelligence to understand something happening right in front of them.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

BornBad said:


> Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


Austin main evented 4 or 5 times, why can't Bryan?

Nobody else is ready for the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's possible WWE thinks they need to appease Bryan fans by giving him that proper run. Storyline wise, Bryan merits an immediate title shot because he never lost it in the ring. Vince is a capricious man though, so damned if anyone truly knows where this all ends.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Silent KEEL said:


> Austin main evented 4 or 5 times, why can't Bryan?
> 
> Nobody else is ready for the main event of Wrestlemania.


And with all this talk about breaking Punk's record off the history books, I think Bryan is probably the only guy that's over enough to be able to do that as well as sustain his own overness throughout the reign.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan is the right guy to win the Rumble. BELLEEDAT!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Reigns is not winning the Rumble.. Would you guys get over that, you guys have no reason to think that.. There's 0% chance Reigns wins the Royal Rumble.. Bryan will win it over Reigns.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Reigns is not ready. They know he is not ready. Bryan coming back is the best thing to happen to Reigns and the WWE because it takes the pressure off someone who is not ready and won't be ready for some time. Reigns is a mess at this point, with many flaws that need to be addressed. Compare reactions to him and Bryan and it's not even close. Reigns may get there but I don't see the Indy fan backing him unlike Bryan which is a huge portion of your audience now. 

David vs Goliath is the perfect scenario, Bryan vs Lesnar, you couldn't ask for a better match or moment when Bryan does what not even Cena could do. Defeat Lesnar.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Even if I wasn't a huge fan of Daniel Bryan (wich I am), I totally support the idea of Bryan not only winning the Rumble, but defeating Lesnar at Wrestlemania. Yes, Bryan have an incredible moment this year, but this is *the* opportunity to finally making him a definitive ME, giving him that much credibility, not only him being a nice guy, but showing everybody how much wrestling he have in his body. The best part? He totally can delivery in a match with Lesnar, and doesn't book it like a "David vs Goliath" feud, WWE can use this to finally show that is not only the size, but the technique and the passion who can give you a victory.

I don't like Reigns at all, and if he wins the Rumble I'll so pissed, but in the other hand, the guy has potential, is only that if they rushed him to the ME of Wrestlemania this quick, he will flop big time. Man, I'm not saying that he is not over, but people will starting to turn on him at this point.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ravensflock88 said:


> I'm not saying reigns isn't going to be pushed. I'm sure he'll still get a worthy match at mania. I just dont see him winning the rumble. Honestly even before bryan returned nothing about the last 3 weeks made me feel like he was the guy getting pushed for a rumble win :shrugs. Now with bryan here, bryan will win the rumble because I'm sure wwe aren't stupid enough to let him come back at the rumble if they didn't plan on giving him the moment.


Reign's "megapush" has been nothing more than a figment of everyone's imagination. I have no doubt that the WWE sincerely wanted to go with him for this year's Mania main event, but the injury back in September put a halt to that. He's been getting solid tv time, but nothing that noteworthy. He's being treated like a valuable future asset. IMO, Rollins and Ambrose have gotten far greater pushes, with Rollin's being the most heavy handed of the bunch. 

WWE really lucked out on this one. DB is still the guy folks wanna see, so having him main event Mania again eliminates the potential backlash you'd receive from Reigns winning the strap too early. Depending on how they decide to approach things, you could see a Mania with potential matchups like Wyatt v Taker, Sting v HHH, Ambrose v Rollins, Rusev v Reigns, Brock v Bryan, and Ziggler v Cena (heel turn pipe dream). Of course, that's just one potential shuffle of the deck, but anyway you slice it, you've got a solid Mania card resting on the back of full timers for the first time in a good bit.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> *Reign's "megapush" has been nothing more than a figment of everyone's imagination. *I have no doubt that the WWE sincerely wanted to go with him for this year's Mania main event, but the injury back in September put a halt to that. He's been getting solid tv time, but nothing that noteworthy. He's being treated like a valuable future asset. IMO, Rollins and Ambrose have gotten far greater pushes, with Rollin's being the most heavy handed of the bunch.
> 
> WWE really lucked out on this one. DB is still the guy folks wanna see, so having him main event Mania again eliminates the potential backlash you'd receive from Reigns winning the strap too early. Depending on how they decide to approach things, you could see a Mania with potential matchups like Wyatt v Taker, Sting v HHH, Ambrose v Rollins, Rusev v Reigns, Brock v Bryan, and Ziggler v Cena (heel turn pipe dream). Of course, that's just one potential shuffle of the deck, but anyway you slice it, you've got a solid Mania card resting on the back of full timers for the first time in a good bit.


Exactly, and once he doesn't go on to win the rumble and mainevent then he really will have done nothing noteworthy. As his last 3 feuds have all been midcard and I feel like they are just satisfied with letting him develop right now. & in my opinion he's going to take on rusev at mania. Of the 3 he's had the least of 3 pushes. Seth just eclipses them both. no one can argue that with me. As a heel in today's wwe, he's been handed the world. So no I don't believe Reigns is winning and I'm ok with it, I rather the biggest spotlight stay off of him while he gets better. Isnt his current involvement on the card and placement right now what people were asking for.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Well shit. This is turning into the most unpredictable Rumble in a long time.

Betwee reports of people high in the company not having faith in Reigns right now, Ambrose and Ziggler being very over and Bryan returning, I have no ideia who'll actually win it this year


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If Bryan wins the Royal Rumble, I doubt he takes the title at WrestleMania... well, I can see him winning, but having Rollins cash in.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

You guys are still on here pretending Reigns isn't going to win the rumble fpalm

This site will be must see when he throws up Bryan to win the rumble, I pray it doesn't crash


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Good.

I'm not a Bryan fan either but at least DB has talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If the screw fits....


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> If the screw fits....


You must rebook.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kalashnikov said:


> There's not a snowball's chance in hell of Reigns eliminating Bryan. They can't be that stupid...


Lol this is wwe we're talking about here, don't under estimate them.


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be there booing Reigns louder than anyone not named Cena.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Could easily see them having Bryan feud with Rusev instead of having him win the Rumble and main event Mania. They made a stupid decision last year when the answer was obvious so I can see them making the exact same mistake again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

lol @ anyone that thinks wwe isn't dumb enough to do something. they are.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Or they can just have him eliminate the other final 3 people who the fans really dont want to win....


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Reign's "megapush" has been nothing more than a figment of everyone's imagination. I have no doubt that the WWE sincerely wanted to go with him for this year's Mania main event, but the injury back in September put a halt to that. He's been getting solid tv time, but nothing that noteworthy. He's being treated like a valuable future asset. IMO, Rollins and Ambrose have gotten far greater pushes, with Rollin's being the most heavy handed of the bunch.
> 
> WWE really lucked out on this one. DB is still the guy folks wanna see, so having him main event Mania again eliminates the potential backlash you'd receive from Reigns winning the strap too early. Depending on how they decide to approach things, you could see a Mania with potential matchups like Wyatt v Taker, Sting v HHH, Ambrose v Rollins, Rusev v Reigns, Brock v Bryan, and Ziggler v Cena (heel turn pipe dream). Of course, that's just one potential shuffle of the deck, but anyway you slice it, you've got a solid Mania card resting on the back of full timers for the first time in a good bit.


You seem to have some major vision and/or hearing problems. The Reigns megapush has been going on for quite a long time now. The presentation has been so omnipresent that I'm shocked people still exist that deny it.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good.

And for people trying to say WWE will do this or that to get the crowd cheering Reigns... all I can say is don't underestimate the audience's intelligence. Reigns is the enemy next month like Batista was this year. He's got a target on his back and the crowd will be threatened by his presence.

It doesn't matter if he eliminates random heel who eliminates Bryan, they are not gonna cheer him if they are as smarky as this year's crowd. Remember this year they were already anti-Batista even before realizing Bryan wasn't in the Rumble. Flair was on the panel and predicted a Batista win which got booed, his entrance got a very mediocre reaction compared to his return on Raw and they were booing everyone and everything after Mysterio's entrance. Reigns only got cheered out of frustration as the lesser of two evils. Now HE is the marked man, so chances are, even if it comes down to him and Rusev (if we choose a dominant heel to eliminate Bryan), they'll either cheer the latter or just boo both men. And even if he gets cheered after winning, the crowd will destroy him in the weeks following. WWE ain't fooling the fans, the writing is on the wall and many fans have probably bought their ticket fully intending to boo Reigns just for the possibility of him winning.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ithil said:


> You seem to have some major vision and/or hearing problems. The Reigns megapush has been going on for quite a long time now. The presentation has been so omnipresent that I'm shocked people still exist that deny it.


Meh, neither actually. I just don't buy into the fact that any push can be considered "mega" when the guy has been on the roster for 2 entire years and has yet to main event a single PPV on his own, especially when it doesn't even register as the biggest current push in the company. If it materializes with him winning the Royal Rumble and main eventing Mania, rest assured, I'll be the first to eat my words.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Meh, neither actually. I just don't buy into the fact that any push can be considered "mega" when the guy has been on the roster for 2 entire years and has yet to main event a single PPV on his own, especially when it doesn't even register as the biggest current push in the company. If it materializes with him winning the Royal Rumble and main eventing Mania, rest assured, I'll be the first to eat my words.


It's not about main eventing PPVs, it's about how they have been setting him up to do so. It's been different from the usual push they give to guys because normally they push guys with the intention of them being the number two to Cena. This time they're pushing Reigns with the intention of him replacing Cena, and it shows.

It's in the presentation of him, and the way they try to carefully control what people are "supposed" to think of him. It's far beyond what a Sheamus or a Del Rio got.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

bryan will win its his destiny :delrio


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

BornBad said:


> Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


As we all know, each wrestler can only ever have one moment. That's why Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, John Cena and The Rock have only ever had one Wrestlemania main event and moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> *Calm down, reigns's win won't get boos because he is over.*


He's not as over as daniel bryan and not even the rigged superstar of the year will change that.
Reigns cheers sounded like crickets compared to Daniel Bryans pop like night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This either is a godsend for Reigns OR if the WWE still decides to give him the Rumble win and WM ME it has the potential to totally screw Reigns, unless the plan is to turn him MEGA Heel.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> Meh, neither actually. I just don't buy into the fact that any push can be considered "mega" when the guy has been on the roster for 2 entire years and has yet to main event a single PPV on his own, especially when it doesn't even register as the biggest current push in the company. If it materializes with him winning the Royal Rumble and main eventing Mania, rest assured, I'll be the first to eat my words.


That's the point I was trying to make really. He's not even being pushed the most right now if you eliminate the future possibility of him winning the rumble which seems less likely everyweek. I'll take back what I was saying but for now you can't tell me reigns is the hardest pushed guy on this show. And that people outside of dirtsheetc knowledge would be assuming he'd win over the other guys that's being highlighted.

His survivor series record? Was last year and Ziggler eclipsed that moment when he single handedly brought down team authority in the main event s.s match

Rumble record- who cares?

Main events- 2 ppv main events. Both being multiman and 1 having guys like wyatt, cesaro, del rio and sheamus in it also. Big deal.

Big wins- one big win over Orton whom wasn't even strong at the time, in a match with no build up

Feuds- what feuds? This one with big show seemseems like they're trying though.

Weekly television- he hasn't been a focal point of raw in months even before the injury and during his big comeback has been feuding with big show

I mean it's ok if you don't like the guy but don't kid yourself either. This mega push has been drilled into everyone's head that they can't even accept that they've been giving him a buold up through the midcard. He comes out everyweek and looks like a main event guy though. Maybe that's just cause of "da look" :reigns


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

So now we are worried about Reigns? Is that it?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


Yeah cause wrestlers should only have one WM moment 

The logic of Bryan haters :duck


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Easy solution would be to have Bryan get eliminated by someone else midway through the Rumble.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not even a Bryan fan and personally want Ambrose to ME Mania against Rollins for the title but even I can see Bryan is the only guy who should really win the Rumble here.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

As long as Bryan wins the Rumble and Reigns doesn't, then










In all seriousness, Reigns would be screwed even if Daniel Bryan didn't make his announcement that he was competing in the Royal Rumble next year. Reigns clearly isn't where he needs to be as far as competing at a main event level goes and giving him so much so soon such as headlining a WrestleMania and winning the WWE World title would screw Reigns even more. If anything, Daniel Bryan's return is a great thing as it cools down Reigns' push and gives Reigns a nice, slow build-up to his eventual main event push.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Ithil said:


> It's not about main eventing PPVs, it's about how they have been setting him up to do so. It's been different from the usual push they give to guys because normally they push guys with the intention of them being the number two to Cena. This time they're pushing Reigns with the intention of him replacing Cena, and it shows.
> 
> It's in the presentation of him, and the way they try to carefully control what people are "supposed" to think of him. It's far beyond what a Sheamus or a Del Rio got.


I see what you're getting at here, and I don't think I necessarily disagree. I think our divide comes in due to our interpretations of the phrase "mega push". For me, both the intensity and time taken to reach that point are considered before I use that particular phrase. For example, since the Shield's breakup, Rollin's has been featured in the 1st or 2nd most important program on the show the entire time. Since he's being booked as heel, he hasn't come of nearly as dominating, but the push has been there. 

I have no doubt that they are grooming Roman for a top face spot and that he's the front runner to grab the ball after Cena's current run is over. In fact, i'd argue that most people on this board find that idea a feasible one, provided he's allowed the time to naturally grow into that position. Its just that outside of the rumors we get from dirt sheets, I've seen little to no reason to believe that they would have given Roman the same sustained push (don't think his performance would have warranted it). 

Bryan's injury is 100% to blame for his one title match appearance at MITB, and his recovery seems to have placed Roman back in his proper spot. I currently see Roman having another dominant, yet unfruitful Royal Rumble showing culminating with an upper card battle with Rusev for the US title at WM 31. 

As I said before, we can get into hypotheticals about what would've happened had he not suffered the injury back in September, but those didn't materialize. What we're left with is a solidly booked, green grappler with a ton of potential. Time will tell where he goes from here, but until I see more evidence on my television, i'm content with giving him and the E a pass for a bit.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It could actually save him in reality if they don't have him win. If Reigns doesn't win the Rumble and isn't going to be in the title match, he's still going to have a big match at WM. It also means they are going to pull the trigger on him at WM 32, which will give him another year of main event level matches and time to grow on the mic. They wont face fan backlash and be forced to turn him heel.

He'll be more ready in 2016 than 2015. Going back to the shield breakup and his injury, Reigns really is only 3 months into his singles run. It's just too soon.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Reigns is barely over at this point. He had such luke warm reactions last night. If Reigns wins over Bryan his career is over as a babyface.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

This doesn't screw over Reigns. It makes things more interesting because now it feels like someone else has a chance to win. The crowd would probably crap over Reigns regardless with the way they portray him (not organically).


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They may still go with Reigns because odds are Philly is going to hate on Reigns no matter what. Plus it took heaven and earth to move for Bryan to get in the WM Main Event last year and unless Cena walks out on them this year the guy they want is going to be in the match they want.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It only screws over Reigns if he wins.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*This forum will be fun to visit once reigns wins the rumble. *


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

He isn't ready so the WWE needs to go with Bryan


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> *This forum will be fun to visit once reigns wins the rumble. *


You just worry about getting us more picture of Katy Perry in lingerie.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Let's go Bryan!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You make top guys who can draw by giving them multiple main-event MOMENTS at WrestleMania, not just one. Look at Cena, he got his first moment at WM and kept getting more and more which is why he's now the only guy on the roster who can affect business.

Give Bryan the Rumble win, let him beat Brock at 'Mania and you could have a face that can actually be a draw. Especially if you let :rollins cash in on him, allowing Bryan to chase the title throughout the summer.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> There's not a snowball's chance in hell of Reigns eliminating Bryan. They can't be that stupid...


-Making Summer of Punk into Kevin Nash vs Triple H
-Not even letting Bryan be in the 2014 Rumble and letting Batista win 6 days after his return
-4 straight PPVs of Bryan getting fucked out of the title (Summerslam cash in, NoC fast count, Big Show double KO at Battleground and HBK interference at HIAC)
-Turning Bryan HEEL (yeah it was for 2 weeks, but still happened)
-Kicking Bryan out of his own storyline so his spot could be taken over by Big Show
-Making Bryan's first big feud against Kane and turning it into a cheesy horror spoof
-Cutting the balls off of Zack Ryder for no reason
-Vince burying the roster by saying nobody is reaching for the brass ring
-Vince burying Cesaro because he's Swiss
-Turning Cesaro into a jobber after how over he was post WM30
-NOT EVEN ADVERTISING BRYAN'S RETURN TONIGHT
-Feeding the Wyatts to Cena
-Breaking up the Wyatts out of the blue
-Jobbing out Ambrose for god knows how many months straight, including to a hologram and exploding TV
-Not capitalizing on Swagger's overness after Summerslam


Oh yes they can.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Pretty sure reigns isn't going to win


Bryan is winning 100%

But, smarks gonna smark.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> -Making Summer of Punk into Kevin Nash vs Triple H
> -Not even letting Bryan be in the 2014 Rumble and letting Batista win 6 days after his return
> -4 straight PPVs of Bryan getting fucked out of the title (Summerslam cash in, NoC fast count, Big Show double KO at Battleground and HBK interference at HIAC)
> -Turning Bryan HEEL (yeah it was for 2 weeks, but still happened)
> ...



bama

I would like to pretend that the points KO Bossy presented have no merit, but they are all true. I will just try to be hopeful and let the hard reality, if it eventuates, crash down upon me post Rumble.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> -Making Summer of Punk into Kevin Nash vs Triple H
> -Not even letting Bryan be in the 2014 Rumble and letting Batista win 6 days after his return
> -4 straight PPVs of Bryan getting fucked out of the title (Summerslam cash in, NoC fast count, Big Show double KO at Battleground and HBK interference at HIAC)
> -Turning Bryan HEEL (yeah it was for 2 weeks, but still happened)
> ...


Well... yeah, they can, but surely even they know what it would do to Reigns, right?:draper2


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.


Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH and John Cena have all main evented Wrestlemania's back to back, why can't the most over guy on the roster today do the same thing.

At this point if Bryan doesn't, they'll shit over what ever main events. Roman wasn't ready, but he was the best option, now that Bryan is back Roman can take a backseat and develop more, he'll be ready in a year. The worst thing they can do with Reigns is throw him into the mix too early and expose him.

In a years time, he'll have a better moveset and and he'll be far better on the mic and ready to take on that mantle as the next guy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

> like Reigns, but he needs to buy some skinny jeans and cheap sunglasses if he is still booked to win the Rumble. Saying he's ready to win the title is like saying Hayden Christensen was ready to play Anakin Skywalker


Epic comment I read on youtube :lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Stone Cold, The Rock, HHH and John Cena have all main evented Wrestlemania's back to back, why can't the most over guy on the roster today do the same thing.
> 
> At this point if Bryan doesn't, they'll shit over what ever main events. Roman wasn't ready, but he was the best option, now that Bryan is back Roman can take a backseat and develop more, he'll be ready in a year. The worst thing they can do with Reigns is throw him into the mix too early and expose him.
> 
> In a years time, he'll have a better moveset and and he'll be far better on the mic and ready to take on that mantle as the next guy.


Agreed.

Bryan returning just gave Roman the year he needs to wash the green off.. Anyone who feels he can't get better are just fixing the ceiling low and probably thought Rocky Maiva was the finished product too. 

Bryan is ready now and more experienced in headlining PPV's. I would hope the WWE learned their lesson from last year. Just let him win the damn thing and protect the next guy in the process. There's no reason for Reigns to get backlash from Bryan being screwed over if it can be avoided. The fans need to see him win it, go on to Mania and have a title run. In the meantime, Reigns can do his part without the pressure or microscope being placed on him. He's only 29 and Wrestlemania 32 is only a year away. The wait to be crowned won't harm him in the long run.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If Reigns is booked to win, Daniel Bryan will be eliminated very early in the match. It'll look like a heel will win the Royal Rumble and then Reigns will win. He won't be hurt as much.

With Batista nobody actually gave a fuck about him. I think he would get cheered now after the GoG movie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RenegadeTG07 said:


> his recovery seems to have placed Roman back in his proper spot.


*So what you're saying is Bryan put Roman in his place.*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If Its a showdown at the end between Bryan and Reigns would be totally marking for either!


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Why on earth give the win to Bryan, he had his Wrestlemania moment, overcame HHH, Batista and Orton in one night and his reign was a flop, of course due in part to injury. 

I cant think of anything worse than Bryan winning the rumble and beating Lesnar for the title at Mania.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I want Ambrose to win but Bryan should most definitely win at this point.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Phobos said:


> Why on earth give the win to Bryan, he had his Wrestlemania moment, overcame HHH, Batista and Orton in one night and his reign was a flop, of course due in part to injury.
> 
> I cant think of anything worse than Bryan winning the rumble and beating Lesnar for the title at Mania.


Maybe because he is the hottest face (and almost non arguably overall performer) in the entire company? and who said a guy can't have more then one Wrestlemania moment anyway? 

Also I can name something worse then Bryan winning the Rumble and beating Lesnar at Wrestlemania.

"Da Look" :reigns


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nuski said:


> I want Ambrose to win but Bryan should most definitely win at this point.


If they had just given Ambrose some frakking wins on PPV, he'd be positioned to at least be a possibility to win the Rumble if they didn't want Reigns/Bryan to win.

The booking of Ambrose in 2014 has to rank near the top of WWE's many failures. He was really starting to get over strong before they cut him off at the knees. Cesaro, too.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

BornBad said:


> Bryan had his moment this year. Time for Reigns or somebody else


I guess HHH, Stone Cold, HBK, Taker, Rock, and Hogan all had their moment after they main evented their 1st Wrestlmania and they shouldn't have main evented Mania after that. Vince should have stopped Stone Cold in his prime during the attitude era because main eventing Wrestlmania more than once isn't allowed. I didn't know there was a "1 moment" rule for Wrestlmania main events. 

Sarcasm aside, there's nothing wrong with Bryan main eventing multiple Wreslmania's. He's still the hottest guy in years and the fans love him just as much as they did before.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Vlazz said:


> Sarcasm aside, there's nothing wrong with Bryan main eventing multiple Wreslmania's. He's still the hottest guy in years and the fans love him just as much as they did before.


True, as a huge Daniel Bryan fan I loved the day of April 6 2014 and want to relive it again, we got the awesome Daniel Bryan overcoming The Wyatts moment on January 13 2014, Occupy Raw on March 10 2014, Indoor Mania with Double Title celebration, Purple Font, Confetti, Bryan's niece, Connor the Crusher, etc

This year Daniel Bryan would win The Rumble, Mania is outdoors, would be against Brock Lesnar, One Belt(New Design).

Daniel Bryan vs The Authority hasn't concluded, we can have The Authority make Daniel Bryan #1 , with Triple H in the Rumble in effort to stop Bryan from winning it, in which Daniel Bryan overcomes him and The Authority.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with having multiple Wrestlemania moments, I wish Rock had his moment at Wrestlemania 15 with his elvis sideburns, at Wrestlemania 2000 and at Wrestlemania 17, however the WWF didn't have it, even though Rock was the most popular superstar all those years.

Hulk Hogan had Multiple Mania Title wins, at Wrestlemania III he sucessfully defended his title, in what was his greatest moment at Wrestlemania III

Yet his Wrestlemania V and VII victories were awesome.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Phobos said:


> Why on earth give the win to Bryan, he had his Wrestlemania moment, overcame HHH, Batista and Orton in one night and his reign was a flop, of course due in part to injury.
> 
> I cant think of anything worse than Bryan winning the rumble and beating Lesnar for the title at Mania.


Then you miss the whole point of Professional Wrestling then.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

What if Bryan wins and the fans start chanting for Reigns? :costanza


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bryan will definitely win the Rumble. There's no way they will make the same mistake as last year, right?.......right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes, he most certainly is screwed.

Assuming Reigns wins. I really can't see any benefits in bringing back Bryan AT the Rumble. At least with him being out on injury nobody could blame the bookers or Reigns. But with him returning in the match he was screwed out of last year? I'd like to say they can't be dumb enough to have Reigns win the match Bryan has his big return in, but...


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

Honestly, given the lesson of last year, and their decision to bring Bryan back to me says they aren't going with Reigns.

There is no need to bring Bryan back on this PPV, they have Lesnar on the show and the Rumble itself that will draw. If Reigns was the plan, it would have made more sense to hype a Bryan announcement for the Rumble itself, and shoot an angle to setup Bryan's comeback match at Mania itself.

Bringing Bryan in to lose will fuck Reigns, and they almost surely know that. The Bryan comeback story will gather momentum, and a super push won't prevent it. Putting him in the scenario tells me the final two will be Bryan and Roman to make everybody sweat, and go with Bryan.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

I see Bryan getting eliminated by Rusev, and Rusev being eliminated by Reigns. The whole problem with the Reigns/Rusev/Bryan RR situation is Rusev is in a program with Ryback as it is that looks to lead to a title match at WM 31, and now the throw Bryan in the mix, which totally jacks up 2 of the WM31 Storylines in place- Reigns winning the RR, Reigns/Lesnar for the WWE WHC, and Ryback/Rusev for the WWE US Championship. I don't think Vince and WWE Creative really thought this one through all the way when they made the decision to put Bryan in the Rumble.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *Calm down, reigns's win won't get boos because he is over.*


that's what vince is thinking and we all know he is never ever wrong. :jericho2


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

With Bryan being in the Rumble, I don't think Reigns winning is guaranteed anymore.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Perhaps they brought him back to spike a possible buy rate or network subs. You get the return match with him and a perceived notion that Reigns isn't guaranteed to win, which may garner interest.

Then when they have your money, that's when they let Roman win. :vince :reigns


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *Calm down, reigns's win won't get boos because he is over.*


Batista was a lot more over than Reigns was on the RAW before Royal Rumble when he made his return. He even got an ovation when Batista entered the Rumble before it turned into a boo-fest.

Reigns was however the only guy in the boofest that got an ovation from the crowd, so maybe they can play it off again by booking it to where Reigns saves DB somehow or another after being screwed over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns should turn heel and develop before getting booed as a superhero.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

They could use this to turn Reigns heel. Why would they do that? Fuck if I know, but Reigns will have massive heat if he eliminates DBry.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Bryan needs to win the Rumble. Reigns still needs time before he's the "Face" of the company.


----------



## Thedinbych (Apr 2, 2012)

So despite going over Cena clean at Summerslam, beating Triple H, Orton and Batista on the same night at Wrestlemania, Bryan should now win the Royal Rumble in his first match back and then take the Streak rub and title against Lesnar at the following wrestlemania. And most on here favour this despite spitting their dummies out when anyone outside of their list of darlings is pushed in such a manner ,the hipocrasy on here is outstanding. I really don't understand why some expect a repeat of last year to occur if Reigns should ( and in all probability will) win the Rumble. The situation is in no way comparable, Bryan isn't in the middle of huge push/pull programme as he was last year and Reigns isn't a returning veteran, he is an up coming star who is clearly popular amongst the live audiences.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns should turn heel and develop before getting booed as a superhero.


If WWE had good creative writing worth a damn, they could make a very good heel storyline here. "I was the chosen one! I was hand-picked by Vince McMahon and YOU* ruined it!"

* = both Daniel Bryan and the fans.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I got to say, while Bryan being in the Rumble will likely help get them some buys and/or Network Subscriptions for the month. I am a bit surprised they didn't hold off until after Mainia. It seems they are inviting the fan to try and "make history repeat itself" if anyone but Bryan wins now.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Love roman, but hes not ready, not at all.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm 80% sure Bryan will win the Rumble, but I don't think it'll be him vs Lesnar. Maybe Bryan vs Rollins w/the authority.That way Reigns vs Lesnar can still happen


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Reigns vs Lesnar won't happen unless Lesnar is still champ and Reigns wins the Rumble. No other reason to fight otherwise.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So? Reigns can wait his turn like a good little boy. This is Bryan's rumble to lose now.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Fuck sake man, Bryan had the biggest moment in anyones career, on par possibly with Lesnar? he did something bigger than winning the rumble and bigger than Cena career. He beat HHH in the same night, and won World+WWE title againt Batista/Orton in same night aka. he beat Evolution all on his own. An aged Evolution with years of experience, not a young Evolution with a cocky Orton and a bodyguard Batista. But Multiple World Champion. Bryan had his year, now give it to Reigns. I want new fucking stars, i'll take Reigns.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ambroseguy said:


> Fuck sake man, Bryan had the biggest moment in anyones career, on par possibly with Lesnar? he did something bigger than winning the rumble and bigger than Cena career. He beat HHH in the same night, and won World+WWE title againt Batista/Orton in same night aka. he beat Evolution all on his own. An aged Evolution with years of experience, not a young Evolution with a cocky Orton and a bodyguard Batista. But Multiple World Champion. Bryan had his year, now give it to Reigns. I want new fucking stars, i'll take Reigns.


You do understand that if Reigns wins it all at WM 31, we just get another Era of Cena with someone even worse? If you thought Cena was bad, we get Reigns, a guy who can't work the mic, sucks in the ring, has fewer moves than Cena, and is favored by the company just because he has the look. Also, you get Reigns vs Lesnar which will involve Lesnar having to carry a gassed Reigns for 25 minutes or more, boring everyone to tears. 

However, we can have Bryan win the rumble, make a good comeback for the fans, have an epic ass match with Lesnar, win the gold back which he never really lost, and then eventually lose it to Rollins/or other up and coming heel and establish them as the Top Major Heel of the WWE. Then have that heel have a strong heelish reign of hell and drop it to a new face and establish them.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after he eliminates Bryan.



Hogan main evented the first 8(or 9 depending on your view) WMs, and won the title at 5, 7, and 9, and was the champion going into 1, 2, 3, 6. 

HBK ME 2 in a row

Hell the Rock LOST 3 straight WM MEs, so having a guy doing it 2 times isnt out of the realm of possibility. And just by Bryan being in the Rumble, then Reigns is already hilariously fucked. Knowing WWE, I was honestly expecting Bryan to blame the fans for missing his dads death and do epic heel turn just to make Reigns the official #2 Cena.


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

WWE will stay with course with Reigns. Ready or not, this is the guy who is going to get the streak rub.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Love roman, but hes not ready, not at all.


Look, even people with Reigns in their avatar and signature with purple writing know he is not ready for this push.
This is pretty much undeniable.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

They should hold off on the Reigns push, have Bryan eliminate Reigns and gain Reigns some favour with the hardcore fans.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> It was a nice run Reigns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Bryan is such a beast. He looks so legit in the ring. Just looks like he murders people.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see Bryan losing. Reigns just isn't ready, Bryan is the most over superstar on the roster.

Only way I see Bryan losing is Cena turning heel and costing him the match and being like so you think you can take the place as the face of the WWE, blahblah and then we get Cena vs Bryan at Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE is playing you fools like a fiddle. After the Rumble this site will crash. All those same old threats of not watching WWE anymore...


----------



## Basig07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Imagine they have Cena win it :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TheFightingFowl said:


> I'm 80% sure Bryan will win the Rumble, but I don't think it'll be him vs Lesnar. Maybe Bryan vs Rollins w/the authority.That way Reigns vs Lesnar can still happen


This is not that bad of an idea actually. At least this way the stock of Taker's streak is still there for Brock/Reigns.

Look at the TAGS on this thread. Some of you are such bored losers.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Look at the TAGS on this thread. Some of you are such bored losers.


Says the guy nearly triple posting in the thread.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

People really need to stop with this "he had his WM moment, they should give the rub to someone else" BS. Austin had three title wins within four consecutive WMs. Hogan main evented seven of the first eight WMs. Shawn Michaels, Triple H, John Cena, and The Rock have all main evented five or six WMs. Taker main evented three. What the hell is the point of making new stars if they're going to fizzle out in less than a year? Then that makes them, uh, not stars. :side: And then otherwise everyone would complain because D-Bry officially would become glorified 2015 midcard jobber alongside Cesaro.

I just wish people would stop with this "new is better" mentality. There are always opportunities for "rubs" for the new guys. If Bryan has a second WM moment then I'm all for it. Sure as heck would be better than Lesnar/Goldberg part 2.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

coreysamson said:


> People really need to stop with this "he had his WM moment, they should give the rub to someone else" BS. Austin had three title wins within four consecutive WMs. Hogan main evented seven of the first eight WMs. Shawn Michaels, Triple H, John Cena, and The Rock have all main evented five or six WMs. Taker main evented three. What the hell is the point of making new stars if they're going to fizzle out in less than a year? Then that makes them, uh, not stars. :side: And then otherwise everyone would complain because D-Bry officially would become glorified 2015 midcard jobber alongside Cesaro.
> 
> I just wish people would stop with this "new is better" mentality. There are always opportunities for "rubs" for the new guys. If Bryan has a second WM moment then I'm all for it. Sure as heck would be better than Lesnar/Goldberg part 2.


Austin improved ratings. Bryan has not improved ratings despite being pushed hard since the Summer of 2013.

WWE has been doing the same ratings for years now. You guys act like Bryan's push made WWE get into the mid 3s or low 4s. That didn't happen. So why push a guy and alter plants when he will just maintain business at best?


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

coreysamson said:


> People really need to stop with this "he had his WM moment, they should give the rub to someone else" BS. Austin had three title wins within four consecutive WMs. Hogan main evented seven of the first eight WMs. Shawn Michaels, Triple H, John Cena, and The Rock have all main evented five or six WMs. Taker main evented three. What the hell is the point of making new stars if they're going to fizzle out in less than a year? Then that makes them, uh, not stars. :side: And then otherwise everyone would complain because D-Bry officially would become glorified 2015 midcard jobber alongside Cesaro.
> 
> I just wish people would stop with this "new is better" mentality. There are always opportunities for "rubs" for the new guys. If Bryan has a second WM moment then I'm all for it. Sure as heck would be better than Lesnar/Goldberg part 2.



Are you serious ???? DB is no ROCK/ AUSTIN/ HOGAN/UNDERTAKER/HHH/ HBK. How dare you compare this junkie with those legends 

Indeed he had his moment last year and he blew it. Offered nothing to the rating and business. GTFO vanilla midget FANS !


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Austin improved ratings. Bryan has not improved ratings despite being pushed hard since the Summer of 2013.
> 
> WWE has been doing the same ratings for years now. You guys act like Bryan's push made WWE get into the mid 3s or low 4s. That didn't happen. So why push a guy and alter plants when he will just maintain business at best?


1. Austin was on during a boom period for wrestling, wrestling has been in a down period for nearly ten years now.
2. The business has completely changed thanks to WWE's set-up, where no one person is a draw anymore, instead the WWE brand is the draw.
3. Bryan's segments by 2014 consistently did good ratings.
4. Becoming a draw takes time and a consistent push. Bryan managed to do good ratings without said push.

Now stop talking about things you clearly know nothing about.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

chaudry said:


> Are you serious ???? DB is no ROCK/ AUSTIN/ HOGAN/UNDERTAKER/HHH/ HBK. How dare you compare this junkie with those legends
> 
> Indeed he had his moment last year and he blew it. Offered nothing to the rating and business. GTFO vanilla midget FANS !


Looks like the only junkie in here is you with the way you're in a fog about the Wrestling Business.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *Austin improved ratings. Bryan has not improved ratings despite being pushed hard since the Summer of 2013.
> *
> WWE has been doing the same ratings for years now. You guys act like Bryan's push made WWE get into the mid 3s or low 4s. That didn't happen. So why push a guy and alter plants when he will just maintain business at best?


:eyeroll
Can we all stop acting like arm chair investors and analyst?
We are fans. If you don't like Bryan that's totally cool, just be like "hey Reigns is more entertaining". But all this he doesn't draw nonsense is eye rolling worthy.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

chaudry said:


> Are you serious ???? DB is no ROCK/ AUSTIN/ HOGAN/UNDERTAKER/HHH/ HBK. How dare you compare this junkie with those legends
> 
> Indeed he had his moment last year and he blew it. Offered nothing to the rating and business. GTFO vanilla midget FANS !


Lol, thanks for stereotyping. A wrestler wins me over regardless of size as long as they can 1) deliver in the ring and 2) entertain me. This whole "vanilla midget" hate crap has got to stop. The closest thing I've even watched to the indies started four months ago and it's called ROH with some of the best talent in the world of whom just so happen to be small white guys.

I'm really not putting Bryan in the same league as the others but so what if I am? If Sycho Sid can main event two WMs then Daniel Bryan sure as hell can. And I say that with due respect to Sid because I was a fan of his back in the day.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> :eyeroll
> Can we all stop acting like arm chair investors and analyst?
> We are fans. If you don't like Bryan that's totally cool, just be like "hey Reigns is more entertaining". But all this he doesn't draw nonsense is eye rolling worthy.


That's another thing, man. We come here as fans but then people gotta be all analytical with numbers.

It seems like a double standard. Cena is a obviously a huge draw but how many people on the IWC are clamoring for him to main event this or that Wrestlemania? When we finally get the chance to see someone like Bryan who we generally love around here win the big one we still gotta bring up the business side of things.

I personally don't give a damn how much guys draw. Yeah, I mean, of course you want the business to succeed, but I hate seeing guys on the internet debating over number like we're stockholders. We all know what a terrible scramble WWE was in back in mid-90s. We've all heard about what a bad draw Shawn was, and what a mediocre draw Bret was, but I really don't give a shit. Shawn is my all-time favorite and Bret is in my top 2 or 3. In Your House 1997 PPV buyrates ain't gonna change that.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> :eyeroll
> Can we all stop acting like arm chair investors and analyst?
> We are fans. If you don't like Bryan that's totally cool, just be like "hey Reigns is more entertaining". But all this he doesn't draw nonsense is eye rolling worthy.


Thats one thing about the IWC I wish would end. All the analyzing of drawing power, buy rates, etc etc

Pointless, because you'll never account for all the factors that actually lead to numbers like that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

dazzy666 said:


> zigglers winning anyways


Ziggler is probably one of the few guys on the roster fans would accept winning instead of Bryan.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Daniel Bryan has to win, he gets his Royal Rumble moment and another Wrestlemania main event moment.

Very easy to book as well, simply have The Authority make Daniel Bryan #1 in the Royal Rumble, have Triple H, Corporate Kane, Seth Rollins, and The Big Show enter the Royal Rumble in effort to prevent Daniel Bryan from winning,

Also, have The Authority offer a #1 contendership for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Fast Lane & Money to whoever eliminates Daniel Bryan in effort to get Bryan eliminated.

Daniel Bryan overcomes The Authority and those who turned heel for the #1 Contendership/Money(Remember whoever eliminates Daniel Bryan gets #1 Contendership & Cash), and Bryan wins the Royal Rumble.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

chaudry said:


> Are you serious ???? DB is no ROCK/ AUSTIN/ HOGAN/UNDERTAKER/HHH/ HBK. How dare you compare this junkie with those legends
> 
> Indeed he had his moment last year and he blew it. Offered nothing to the rating and business. GTFO vanilla midget FANS !



He blew it by getting injured? 

You + logic = does not compute.


----------



## Zyplode (Nov 20, 2014)

:vince doesn't like Daniel Bryan and its pretty obvious Reigns is winning the rumble this year. You IWC smarks had your fun at this years wrestlemania but next year it's all gonna be about da look... the samoan superman, the powerhouse, the juggernaught, mr roman reigns. BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

They are not going to give Bryan two WM main events in row 

x1000 if Brock is still champ at Mania


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Give the fans what they want, if they want Bryan to win , if they are going to make money with him , I don't see why thats such a difficult choice to make. Only in the WWE and pro wrestling, will they shoehorn in their favorite just because . Reigns isn't ready, let him have a year under his belt as a singles guy. He shouldn't be given the belt and be learning THAT much that quickly. He's been thrusted into the main event , let him find his groove first because pushing a guy too fast can backfire


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan could be the next mega star. Fucking let him.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree it's all over for Reigns push now that Bryan returned. Not sure if that's a good thing at all.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is a Saving Grace for Reigns. Give Bryan the rumble, build Reigns up for SS or next Rumble.

If Bryan win, is he facing Cena or Lesnar? cause I don't see Vince putting Bryan in a situation where he could get re injured.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The only guy on the roster who wouldn't get boo'd winning the Rumble instead of Bryan is Dolph Ziggler

If they really are dead set on pushing Reigns huge have him beat Rusev at Mania. Bring back the King of the Ring with the winner getting the title shot at Summer Slam (like they did in 2002 for Brock) and have Reigns win it.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> This is a Saving Grace for Reigns. Give Bryan the rumble, build Reigns up for SS or next Rumble.
> 
> If Bryan win, is he facing Cena or Lesnar? cause I don't see Vince putting Bryan in a situation where he could get re injured.


He could always face Rollins... They could have Rollins cash in on Lesnar and Bryan win the Rumble.

But I doubt they'd do that. :vince3 will say Rollins isn't a draw or something. 

The thing is, it'd actually be a good move to give Rollins the main event. There is a serious lack of top heels who could main event WM at the moment. Lesnar is almost certainly leaving the company again, so why focus on him as your #1 heel at WM? Give Rollins that spot and make him a star heel even more. They need someone to fill that role and, with Orton as a face, Rollins is the only guy who could right now (I'm ignoring Rusev). A Rollins vs. Bryan match would steal the show, they just have to pull the trigger and give Rollins the title now.

Even if Bryan beats Rollins, it'd still give Rollins a title reign and a WM main event to help build on him. Of course it would also be very important to book Rollins strong after a loss to Bryan though. Make sure he doesn't go on some big losing streak after it.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Some of these remarks. Listen marks, you are not afforded only one WM main event. All the popular ones main evented many times. So sit your ass down.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> This is a Saving Grace for Reigns. Give Bryan the rumble, build Reigns up for SS or next Rumble.
> 
> If Bryan win, is he facing Cena or Lesnar? cause I don't see Vince putting Bryan in a situation where he could get re injured.


Lesnar is safe to work with...it's just the internet who thinks he's gonna somehow kill Bryan. It's a work. Lesnar bumps and sells big time.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Last I checked, the crowd was even more pissed when Bryan WASN'T in the Rumble and Batista got destroyed by the crowd because of it.


Batista only got destroyed when Bryan didn't come out at number 30. If you recall, Mysterio was the one who was booed at 1st. The crowd booed when Batista won because they were pissed Daniel never came out...not because of who won it.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> They'd turn on anyone at this point, wwe has a problem on their hands.
> 
> also if reigns wins, he officially gets ruined because the crowd will boo the fuck out of him, he may be over but he's no daniel bryan.


A problem they should be happy to fucking have. You have a guy that your fan base wants to see win, will buy his merch, and moves the rating needle.... Yeah some "problem." 

Vince just needs to get off his rocker and understand the fans choose the next star. Not him. He needs to strap a rocket to Bryan and laugh all the way to the fucking bank... Reigns will still be there, and more seasoned next year.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

Hopefully Reigns will still win the Rumble, not only will it create a new face of the company, it is a chance for WWE to finally reconnect with the homosexual fans who were turned away from WWE because of the apparent homophobia during the attitude era.

I am happy to see that a lot of Roman Reigns fans are either homosexual or bisexual and some even watch Raw just to see see Roman. Although Roman himself isn't gay, he certainly has a gay following because of his looks.

When they start getting even more gay fans, they can run pro-homosexual adverts similar to their Be a Star campaign which may bring in even more.

If they go with Bryan or someone else, I can't see them doing very well next year.

Reigns is the only one who can beat Brock and make it believable.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

The only person the crowd would accept winning is Dolph and only if him and Bryan were the last two in the ring and it was a mutual respect better man wins thing, either way, i think i would prefer dolph but im happy with either.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I think Reigns is winning the Rumble but it won't be only him against Lesnar at WM. I think they will find a way to smuggle in Bryan/Ambrose/Rollins to make it a triple threat match.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Reign Man said:


> Hopefully Reigns will still win the Rumble, not only will it create a new face of the company, it is a chance for WWE to finally reconnect with the homosexual fans who were turned away from WWE because of the apparent homophobia during the attitude era.
> 
> I am happy to see that a lot of Roman Reigns fans are either homosexual or bisexual and some even watch Raw just to see see Roman. Although Roman himself isn't gay, he certainly has a gay following because of his looks.
> 
> ...


I'm a big LGBTQ supporter but this post hh

LGBTQ people would want someone who is actually LGBTQ to represent them and the fuck are you talking about with WWE not having any homophobia? Unless it's crazy ***** related of course hh

Plus, Roan isn't even the best looking guy on the main roster, let alone all of WWE hh DAT LOOK 

Also, goes about how Roan appeals to homosexuals and then says that he is the only one who can make beating Brock believable hh

The power of the duckface :reigns


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> Hopefully Reigns will still win the Rumble, not only will it create a new face of the company, it is a chance for WWE to finally reconnect with the homosexual fans who were turned away from WWE because of the apparent homophobia during the attitude era.
> 
> I am happy to see that a lot of Roman Reigns fans are either homosexual or bisexual and some even watch Raw just to see see Roman. Although Roman himself isn't gay, he certainly has a gay following because of his looks.
> 
> ...


:haha

You've got some great potential.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Bryan doesn't need the rub of the streak, a new star needs it. Bryan is already made.

Getting a new star>>>

But of course you neckbeards don't understand that. 

''Bryan Danielson must win the Royal Rumble and beat Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania31.''


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Chrome said:


> :haha
> 
> You've got some great potential.


I'm fairly certain Reign Man is one of my all-time WGOAT Roan trolling rejoiners :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I approach this through the prism of being a strong proponent of Bryan being the right man to main event Mania. I just wouldnt look at this as screwing Reigns. I see this as being a reprieve for Roman, so he can polish up his rough edges before he gets his chance at the top. Reigns is young and has *DAT POTENTIAL*. A Mania main event delayed is *not* a Mania main event denied.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Peerless said:


> *Getting a new star>>>*
> 
> But of course you neckbeards don't understand that.



Yeah, only if I give a shit about the new star, neckbeard. Protip: liking Reigns doesn't convince anyone that you're not a fucking neckbeard.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I honestly can't see Bryan winning, i just can't see them having him main event 2 straight WM's and winning the WWE title again. As much as i hate it Reigns is more than likely winning and yes he will get booed outta the building after* he eliminates Bryan*.


He won't be the one to do it , Rusev will take out Bryan to set up that match at WM 31, Reigns , Rusev and Big Show last 3


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, WWE seems to have a bit of a quandary on their hands. If Bryan wins, then Reings path to stardom is put on the backburner. If Reigns wins, there's that chance that he'll get the Batista treatment from last year. 

Easy solution, neither guy wins. It comes down to Reigns, Bryan, and Rusev or some other heel that they want to get over and they win. 

If they shit on the heel, it doesn't matter.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Bryan can win but he cannot get Brock at WM. Daniel Bryan is getting way too much. If DB's rise in 2013 pushed WWE's RAW ratings into the solid mid 3s I would be on board. But his push kept WWE's RAW ratings in the high 2s/low 3s. Those are the same numbers they did the year prior (Punk's push) and now.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan can win but he cannot get Brock at WM. Daniel Bryan is getting way too much. If DB's rise in 2013 pushed WWE's RAW ratings into the solid mid 3s I would be on board. But his push kept WWE's RAW ratings in the high 2s/low 3s. Those are the same numbers they did the year prior (Punk's push) and now.


Some of us are independent thinkers and don't succumb to peer pressure. So if Bryan is not getting great ratings (which he is) it wouldn't matter because I watch what I want and not because others watch. My portfolio wouldn't have a stock like the WWE anyways because is not consistent and usually loses value. So I have no business interest either.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Some of us are independent thinkers and don't succumb to peer pressure. So if Bryan is not getting great ratings (which he is) it wouldn't matter because I watch what I want and not because others watch. My portfolio wouldn't have a stock like the WWE anyways because is not consistent and usually loses value. So I have no business interest either.


So the minority opinion of smarks outweighs what the majority of WWE fans want? Last year fans wanted Bryan. No doubt. But your high if you think little kids would want Bryan over Reigns. Just look at all the Roman Reigns signs held up by little kids. He's only been back for a few weeks and the kids are totally into him. Sure the 18-34 demographic hates him but is that the only demo that matters?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan returns and immediately Boy Wonder is back up to his old tricks again. :hmm:


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So the minority opinion of smarks outweighs what the majority of WWE fans want? Last year fans wanted Bryan. No doubt. But your high if you think little kids would want Bryan over Reigns. Just look at all the Roman Reigns signs held up by little kids. He's only been back for a few weeks and the kids are totally into him. Sure the 18-34 demographic hates him but is that the only demo that matters?


Nope it's just what I like. You like guys who are draws (Orton?) and I like what I like. It just happens that what I like is independent of what ever business they do. Britney Spears sells more records than Bob Dylan, doesn't mean she's a better musician, it just means a lot of people have horrible taste. 

Hey it's all subjective and aren't booking WWE nor will they be reading this.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

StraightYesSociety said:


> Some of us are independent thinkers and don't succumb to peer pressure. So if Bryan is not getting great ratings (which he is) it wouldn't matter because I watch what I want and not because others watch. My portfolio wouldn't have a stock like the WWE anyways because is not consistent and usually loses value. So I have no business interest either.


This.

Also, do people think that low ratings might be simply because the product sucks, instead of blaming every trending wrestler? 8*D


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

This may have been suggested already (not reading all 20 pages) but a Bryan win at Royal Rumble, could lead to an excellent match with Lesnar at WM 31. Punk/Lesnar at SummerSlam 2013 is a perfect example of how to make this kind of match work. Have Bryan scratch by and get the win, only to have Rollins successfully cash in. I know they don't usually like to end WM with a heel on top but it would cement Rollins' legacy. Also, Rollins and Bryan already have a storied history of excellent matches together, the feud writes itself.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Big Bird said:


> Yeah, only if I give a shit about the new star, neckbeard. Protip: liking Reigns doesn't convince anyone that you're not a fucking neckbeard.


I don't like Reigns neither do I like Bryan. However, WWE's lacking starpower, and having some up and comer beating Lesnar at WM creates a new star.

Lets be real. Most Bryan marks are neckbeards. They've followed him for a decade, and they're part of the elitist class who think NJPW, indies, etc>WWE. They hate anyone who has the look and they argue for hours why the wrestling sequence that reached to a dropkick was so beautiful. They also like to call wrestlers by there indie names, and have replica titles in their basement. 

As for me, I can confirm, I'm not a neckbeard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Bryan returns and immediately Boy Wonder is back up to his old tricks again. :hmm:


:lmao

It's like in The Dark Knight Returns graphic novel. Joker is catatonic for years while Batman is inactive. As soon as he hears a news report of Bats return, the Joker awakens from his stupor. Bryan's energy has not only invigorated the crowd but has also reawakened his old nemeses.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Peerless said:


> I don't like Reigns neither do I like Bryan. However, WWE's lacking starpower, and having some up and comer beating Lesnar at WM creates a new star.
> 
> Lets be real. Most Bryan marks are neckbeards. They've followed him for a decade, and they're part of the elitist class who think NJPW, indies, etc>WWE. They hate anyone who has the look and they argue for hours why the wrestling sequence that reached to a dropkick was so beautiful. They also like to call wrestlers by there indie names, and have replica titles in their basement.
> 
> As for me, I can confirm, I'm not a neckbeard.


Then that means most wrestling fans are neckbeards since most of the arenas pop for him? The best way to confirm is to post tagged pictures...


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's like in The Dark Knight Returns graphic novel. Joker is catatonic for years while Batman is inactive. As soon as he hears a news report of Bats return, the Joker awakens from his stupor. Bryan's energy has not only invigorated the crowd but has also reawakened his old nemeses.


:maury

I don't think he can take Bryan in the ME of WM for the second year in a row though. 

FFS Bryan stop being so freaking over dammit! The Boy Wonder has a family :bahgawd


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing worse than an indie snob poster nah ill take that over a crazy wwe mark obsessed with the look


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Peerless said:


> I don't like Reigns neither do I like Bryan. However, WWE's lacking starpower, and having some up and comer beating Lesnar at WM creates a new star.
> 
> Lets be real. Most Bryan marks are neckbeards. They've followed him for a decade, and they're part of the elitist class who think NJPW, indies, etc>WWE. They hate anyone who has the look and they argue for hours why the wrestling sequence that reached to a dropkick was so beautiful. They also like to call wrestlers by there indie names, and have replica titles in their basement.


Repped
this thread is turning just plain stupid. Bryan smarks callin' Reigns fans "haters" just because it's clear as water than Reigns have the "poster boy of the company" on his back and is going to steal Dragon's coockies in 4 weeks :fuckedup

Lesnar vs Bryan would be a big stinker of a main event of WrestleMania 31


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Peerless said:


> I don't like Reigns neither do I like Bryan. However, WWE's lacking starpower, and having some up and comer beating Lesnar at WM creates a new star.
> 
> Lets be real. Most Bryan marks are neckbeards. They've followed him for a decade, and they're part of the elitist class who think NJPW, indies, etc>WWE. They hate anyone who has the look and they argue for hours why the wrestling sequence that reached to a dropkick was so beautiful. They also like to call wrestlers by there indie names, and have replica titles in their basement.
> 
> As for me, I can confirm, I'm not a neckbeard.



I checked guys. He is right.
Last raws arena was filled with neckbeards


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Peerless said:


> I don't like Reigns neither do I like Bryan. However, WWE's lacking starpower, and having some up and comer beating Lesnar at WM creates a new star.


Yeah ok, that's obvious. The problem is that I still don't give a shit about the star and don't want him dominating the product. 



derelict stranger said:


> This may have been suggested already (not reading all 20 pages) but a Bryan win at Royal Rumble, could lead to an excellent match with Lesnar at WM 31. Punk/Lesnar at SummerSlam 2013 is a perfect example of how to make this kind of match work. Have Bryan scratch by and get the win, only to have Rollins successfully cash in. I know they don't usually like to end WM with a heel on top but it would cement Rollins' legacy. Also, Rollins and Bryan already have a storied history of excellent matches together, the feud writes itself.


Yeah plus Bryan had his moment last year so it'd be cool to have the rare heel finish to Mania.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is a totally different scenario to what happened with Batista last year, I think the crowd will accept a Reigns win, after seeing Bryan eliminated. Remember last year he wasn't even in it.*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *I think the crowd will accept a Reigns win*


They might. But if I was running WWE, I wouldn't bring Bryan back until after the Rumble, i'd have Orton face Brock and i'd heavily tease Cena winning the Rumble so that crowd would cheer like crazy when Reigns tosses him out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *This is a totally different scenario to what happened with Batista last year, I think the crowd will accept a Reigns win, after seeing Bryan eliminated. Remember last year he wasn't even in it.*


Daniel Bryan was never given his title run, and he deserves one. Plus his story isn't over, since they can just write this into the story, his comeback and he won the RR then went on to win the title at WM against Lensar. Then he would get his title run that he should have gotten last year.

Reigns isn't ready and does not deserve the WM main event nor the WWE title.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

You know what lets just see Bryan vs. Reigns at Mania


----------



## Justbringitbitchjr (Dec 27, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan was never given his title run, and he deserves one. Plus his story isn't over, since they can just write this into the story, his comeback and he won the RR then went on to win the title at WM against Lensar. Then he would get his title run that he should have gotten last year.
> 
> Reigns isn't ready and does not deserve the WM main event nor the WWE title.


It's nobodies fault he got injured, so don't say it like they just didn't give him a title run.

And let's say he gets the Rumble and Mania win, then gets injured again? Would he DESERVE another Mania main event and title run because he got hurt again?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't think the issue is going to be if Bryan wins or not, he's going to be at the top of the card no matter what at Mania. It's more of _who_ eliminates him in my opinion. If it's Bryan and Reigns in the end and Reigns tosses him out, he'll get booed. It's gotta be a specific person to eliminate him without the crowd turning.

Bryan has the crowd embedded in his beard, so the Rumble is now Daniel Bryan vs. 29 other wrestlers.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

BKKsoulcity said:


> You know what lets just see Bryan vs. Reigns at Mania


Bryan having to carry Roan? Nah. Rollins already took one for the talented wrestlers on the roster.

Fuck the booking idiots who don't think Bryan vs Lesnar is the highest quality WM ME at this point.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

bradk said:


> It's more of _who_ eliminates him in my opinion.


I think only one guy can do this and Fan's will be excited and that's Brock Lesnar, Anyone else it will be shitted upon to be honest, some at the back might think (rightly in a pushing talent sense) it might garner enough heat for say a Rusev or Wyatt, one of Triple H's Heel pet projects. They might throw Bryan the win at WM but I do think many fan's want to see him Main Event (he is the biggest face right now) and he does deserve bigger then that. 

If Reign's wins, they could throw Bryan in as the third guy in a triple threat for the title with Lesnar . Have Bryan and Lesnar work the match, make Reign's look strong and Reign's pin Lesnar. Then Rollin's comes out and takes the title from Reign's leading to those two feuding. For WWE, they will have a fan favourite in Bryan so it won't be shitted upon, They have their golden boy Reigns go over but have him lose to Rollins who the die hards fans will cheer for. Then they give Bryan the title somewhere during the near future. I really think they will go for this. 

I don't think Bryan will be getting the title anytime soon. Maybe near the end of the year. I think they be going Reign's and Rollins, if the fans take to Reign's or not. They might throw Bryan in for a Triple Threat during the middle of the feud so him and Rollins can carry Reigns to a great match. Bryan will get big feuds and he be up near the top of the card, they can't do without him right now.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> Bryan having to carry Roan? Nah. Rollins already took one for the talented wrestlers on the roster.
> 
> Fuck the booking idiots who don't think Bryan vs Lesnar is the highest quality WM ME at this point.


I'm telling Nicole, they will throw all the best workers in the ring with Reign's to carry him. I have no doubt in my mind that's their plan. Rollins, Bryan and other top notch talent will drag him to good to very good matches. Like they did with Cena during his early title run in 2005. I think its a mistake but the see big money in Reigns and a little matter of him not been a very good wrestler means jack shit really.

Bryan and Lesnar is the biggest match they could do right now with what they have. But they won't of course.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

looper007 said:


> I don't think Bryan will be getting the title anytime soon. Maybe near the end of the year. I think they be going Reign's and Rollins, if the fans take to Reign's or not. They might throw Bryan in for a Triple Threat during the middle of the feud so him and Rollins can carry Reigns to a great match. Bryan will get big feuds and he be up near the top of the card, they can't do without him right now.


Yeah, Bryan isn't going to be arriving in the title picture for quite a while I think. Solely because of his injuries. It's too big of a risk because of his huge fan-base. Reigns can get over if he's in the ring without the likes of Rollins or other top wrestlers. Everyone turned on Reigns after his match with The Big Show because of the crowd's reaction which I find funny. The crowd was already garbage even before the match. Also, he was facing THE BIG SHOW, the single most boring wrestler in WWE. He's too big, too slow, waaaay past his prime, and nobody cares anymore. Reigns is too green, has little variety, and lacks intensity outside the ring. The guy acts like he just got out of a spa in his interviews. That combination was beyond terrible.

I agree Reigns needs to be in a triple threat so he can learn from the top talents. Plus, he needs to lose that "I just got laid by every girl I walked by." attitude in his interviews because he lacks so much intensity on the microphone.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope WWE pushes full speed ahead with Reigns. I say this for the entertainment value of watching him flounder and analyzing WWE's desperate attempts to get him over. 

Look it's not as of WWE Creative is anywhere near good enough to do a good job with storylines pushing the right talent anyways... Watching them trainwreck push a guy who sucks is more entertaining than watching them ruin a genuine top talent. I mean remember that awful Bryan/Kane shit?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

They would have boo'd reigns anyway. He was already getting Daniel Bryan chants before Bryan announced he was going to wrestle at the rumble. Reigns is not ready for that push and it will hurt him in the long run. Hes nothing special on the mic and nothing special in the ring. He is an athletic big man who can put on a good match if given the right situation (I.e a good guy to work with or a good gimmick match) He will improve in both the ring and the mic and by then he will get the crowd behind him as well.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

looper007 said:


> I think only one guy can do this and Fan's will be excited and that's Brock Lesnar, Anyone else it will be shitted upon to be honest, some at the back might think (rightly in a pushing talent sense) it might garner enough heat for say a Rusev or Wyatt, one of Triple H's Heel pet projects. They might throw Bryan the win at WM but I do think many fan's want to see him Main Event (he is the biggest face right now) and he does deserve bigger then that.
> 
> If Reign's wins, they could throw Bryan in as the third guy in a triple threat for the title with Lesnar . Have Bryan and Lesnar work the match, make Reign's look strong and Reign's pin Lesnar. Then Rollin's comes out and takes the title from Reign's leading to those two feuding. For WWE, they will have a fan favourite in Bryan so it won't be shitted upon, They have their golden boy Reigns go over but have him lose to Rollins who the die hards fans will cheer for. Then they give Bryan the title somewhere during the near future. I really think they will go for this.
> 
> I don't think Bryan will be getting the title anytime soon. Maybe near the end of the year. I think they be going Reign's and Rollins, if the fans take to Reign's or not. They might throw Bryan in for a Triple Threat during the middle of the feud so him and Rollins can carry Reigns to a great match. Bryan will get big feuds and he be up near the top of the card, they can't do without him right now.



Understand this....until Bryan gets the belt back, the WWE is on hold. The fans will never accept Reigns or anyone else because Bryan never lost the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradk said:


> Yeah, Bryan isn't going to be arriving in the title picture for quite a while I think. Solely because of his injuries. It's too big of a risk because of his huge fan-base. Reigns can get over if he's in the ring without the likes of Rollins or other top wrestlers. Everyone turned on Reigns after his match with The Big Show because of the crowd's reaction which I find funny. The crowd was already garbage even before the match. Also, he was facing THE BIG SHOW, the single most boring wrestler in WWE. He's too big, too slow, waaaay past his prime, and nobody cares anymore. Reigns is too green, has little variety, and lacks intensity outside the ring. The guy acts like he just got out of a spa in his interviews. That combination was beyond terrible.
> 
> I agree Reigns needs to be in a triple threat so he can learn from the top talents. Plus, he needs to lose that "I just got laid by every girl I walked by." attitude in his interviews because he lacks so much intensity on the microphone.


Yeah good luck with that, the fans are going to shit all over the product if DB is not champion after Mania and gets a fair title run.

No one gets louder pops than DB and its not even close. DB gets Austin and Rock like pops, no one else can say that. If fans see he is not winning the rumble and the title at WM the same thing will happen that happened last y year. The fans want to see DB get his real title run.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah good luck with that, the fans are going to shit all over the product if DB is not champion after Mania and gets a fair title run.
> 
> No one gets louder pops than DB and its not even close. DB gets Austin and Rock like pops, no one else can say that. If fans see he is not winning the rumble and the title at WM the same thing will happen that happened last y year. The fans want to see DB get his real title run.


Don't get me wrong I would rather have Bryan get the belt than anyone else after Mania and have a good title run. My other posts in this thread already mentioned he's without a doubt the crowd favorite. I'm saying I doubt he'll be thrown into the title picture the second he returns because he had a serious neck injury. And I highly doubt the higher ups and fans want to see Bryan on the shelf again. I can't imagine the schedule a full-time wrestler who's carrying the belt, because they have to be EVERYWHERE. Putting a work load like that on a guy who was so injured nobody knew if he'd even be able to wrestle again is a sketchy idea in my opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradk said:


> Don't get me wrong I would rather have Bryan get the belt than anyone else after Mania and have a good title run. My other posts in this thread already mentioned he's without a doubt the crowd favorite. I'm saying I doubt he'll be thrown into the title picture the second he returns because he had a serious neck injury. And I highly doubt the higher ups and fans want to see Bryan on the shelf again. I can't imagine the schedule a full-time wrestler who's carrying the belt, because they have to be EVERYWHERE. Putting a work load like that on a guy who was so injured nobody knew if he'd even be able to wrestle again is a sketchy idea in my opinion.


Why do you doubt he would be thrown into the title picture.

You have watch the WWE for a long time right? You remember how many returning wreslters especially from injury have won the RR and been thrown into the title picture?

Quite a few. So if history repeats itself DB has a great shot at winning. Stuff like this happens all the time with the RR


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

iverson19 said:


> The Philly crowd is going to be 100% behind Daniel BVryan and they will get mega pissed if they give the win to Reigns


It's not going to be that simple. Simply put, Reigns > Batista. 
Batista got over because he turned face against Evolution. 
That's what got his ball rolling. Then that ball turned into a basketball that didn't hold any grudges.  

What I'm saying is. The Philly crowd will be divided, part Reigns, part Bryan. Reigns is still going to have a lot of support in that arena. It's not like ONLY smarks bought a ticket to the show.

Plus D-Bry looking like a freaking hobo doesn't make me want to see him be the face of WWE. Kayfabe or not, that look is terrible and really isn't good for the face of WWE. Reigns has "da look". Deal with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's not going to be that simple. Simply put, Reigns > Batista.
> Batista got over because he turned face against Evolution.
> That's what got his ball rolling. Then that ball turned into a basketball that didn't hold any grudges.
> 
> ...


You do know that Daniel Bryan is the most over guy on the roster and its not just smarks right? It the kids and the causals as well as the smarks.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

If Bryan doesn't win, a shitstorm gonna happen


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

If D-Bry doesnt win the rumble that Philly crowd would create a shitstorm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You do know that Daniel Bryan is the most over guy on the roster and its not just smarks right? It the kids and the causals as well as the smarks.


Yes, his fan support is undeniable but a lot of those kids and casuals are just doing the YES! chant to go along with everyone else and feel part of the show. You know who else has a lot of fan support? Ryback. The crowd can be seen doing "FEED ME MORE!" when they pan the audience. 

Daniel Bryan's fan support is largely based on the great storyline feud he was given vs. The Authority. Unless they keep that going, what is there to get behind D-Bry on? 

Plus, who looks at D-Bry and says, I want to be that little guy? Most little kids want to be the biggest, strongest guy because that's the guy who looks like he can beat everyone up. D-Bry is an underdog character and that type of character only has so many places to go vs. a more superhero type character like Cena or Reigns who will just keep on winning because it's in their DNA.

But the point is, when you add Reigns to the equation, the fan support will divide because Reigns is 'hot' right now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yes, his fan support is undeniable but a lot of those kids and casuals are just doing the YES! chant to go along with everyone else and feel part of the show. You know who else has a lot of fan support? Ryback. The crowd can be seen doing "FEED ME MORE!" when they pan the audience.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's fan support is largely based on the great storyline feud he was given vs. The Authority. Unless they keep that going, what is there to get behind D-Bry on?
> 
> Plus, who looks at D-Bry and says, I want to be that little guy? Most little kids want to be the biggest, strongest guy because that's the guy who looks like he can beat everyone up. D-Bry is an underdog character and that type of character only has so many places to go vs. a more superhero type character like Cena or Reigns who will just keep on winning because it's in their DNA.


Bullshit, that is so laughable when people claim this crap. DB is one of the highest merch sales, and he gets the loudest pop. DB was OVER BEFORE THE YES CHANT, not sure how many times this needs to be said. 

a lot of people look at DB and say they want to be him because of his talent and his heart. Not to mention more people especially kids can identify with him because is an underdog. 

You really think kids can more identify with Reigns or Bryan? Kids will be like oh I'm small and look at DB, he is smaller like me and he can work hard and over come the odds, so maybe I can too.


The fans support will not divide it will go to Bryan and Reigns will be shat upon just like what happened with Batista.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bullshit, that is so laughable when people claim this crap. DB is one of the highest merch sales, and he gets the loudest pop. DB was OVER BEFORE THE YES CHANT, not sure how many times this needs to be said.
> 
> a lot of people look at DB and say they want to be him because of his talent and his heart. Not to mention more people especially kids can identify with him because is an underdog.
> 
> You really think kids can more identify with Reigns or Bryan?


It's not about identifying, it's about aspirations. 
Most kids want to be the biggest, strongest, or coolest guy. 
Who the fuck wants to be a dirty hobo looking guy? Nobody. I'm not even exaggerating that if you put Bryan in a scraggly coat outside next to a barrel with fire shooting out of it, he'd blend right in with the real hobos. 

D-Bry was over with a certain segment of the audience before the YES chants but that segment was smarks who were into his worked shoots or followed him from ROH. He was essentially an unknown to the casuals.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It's not about identifying, it's about aspirations.
> Most kids want to be the biggest, strongest, or coolest guy.
> Who the fuck wants to be a dirty hobo looking guy? Nobody. I'm not even exaggerating that if you put Bryan in a scraggly coat outside next to a barrel with fire shooting out of it, he'd blend right in with the real hobos.
> 
> D-Bry was over with a certain segment of the audience before the YES chants but that segment was smarks who were into his worked shoots or followed him from ROH. He was essentially an unknown to the casuals.


No its not LOL you really have no clue what you are talking about.

Some undersized kid will NEVER be the size of Roman Reigns but they will be the size of Daniel Bryan, and if they see he being undersized can be successful with hard work, it will make them realize they can be too.
Why do you think Rey Myserio was so popular? HE was huge in Merch sales and popularity, and he is 5'4. 

Your logic is so terrible its not even funny. You keep asking who wants to be a dirty looking hobo guy, well since DB is usually in the top 3 in Merch sales and is the most over guy on the roster, I would say A LOT OF PEOPLE. And he was over with more than just th marks before the YES CHANT. Stop lying to yourself because you are just making yourself look bad by lying about things. Its been proven time and time again. Saying DB is over for the yes chant is like saying Austin was only over for 3:16 or the WHAT chants.

Just because YOU don't like Daniel Bryan doesnt mean the masses dont because the numbers don't lie. Daniel Bryans merch makes a ton of money, he gets ratings boosts when he is on TV and he gets the loudest pops since Austin and Rock.

Not sure what show you are watching but start living in reality.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> No its not LOL you really have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Some undersized kid will NEVER be the size of Roman Reigns but they will be the size of Daniel Bryan, and if they see he being undersized can be successful with hard work, it will make them realize they can be too.
> Why do you think Rey Myserio was so popular? HE was huge in Merch sales and popularity, and he is 5'4.
> ...


First off where are you getting all of your merch sales statistics? 
...

I never even said I didn't like Bryan. I DO however hate his current hippy type look and pussified attitude. 
I also never said he wasn't popular. He got popular with his underdog story vs. The Authority. That's already been acknowledged. 

And as far as little kids...most of the little kids I see at shows are still rocking Cena gear. So that proves my point entirely about kids aspiring to be superheros instead of hobos.

But this thread is about crowd support at the Rumble. 
Your understanding of that is what is flawed. 
Reigns will have plenty of support. If there's a showdown between Reigns and Bryan the crowd *will *be split. 

I'll be rooting for Reigns. 
Believe that!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> First off where are you getting all of your merch sales statistics?
> ...
> 
> I never even said I didn't like Bryan. I DO however hate his current hippy type look and pussified attitude.
> ...


By split, do you mean 50/50?! LOL

If you mean 99/1, I'd be able to agree.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Silent KEEL said:


> By split, do you mean 50/50?! LOL
> 
> If you mean 99/1, I'd be able to agree.


You're just all blinded by your hate for Reigns.
This will just make the Rumble that much more fun for when I'm proved right and the crowd pops for Reigns.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Heel throws DB over the top rope = Massive heat
Reigns throws Heel over the top rope = Revenge pop

:jericho2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This geek seriously thinks the crowd will be split between Reigns and Bryan :eagle


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> This geek seriously thinks the crowd will be split between Reigns and Bryan :eagle


If anyone thinks Reigns and Bryan are gonna have a split reaction, I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!! :barrett


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> *You're just all blinded by your hate for Reigns.* This will just make the Rumble that much more fun for when I'm proved right and the crowd pops for Reigns.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Captain Edd said:


> Heel throws DB over the top rope = Massive heat
> Reigns throws Heel over the top rope = Revenge pop
> 
> :jericho2


ROAN THE SAVIOUR :reigns :bow



Chrome said:


> If anyone thinks Reigns and Bryan are gonna have a split reaction, I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!! :barrett


hh

Barrett bullhammers Reigns and Bryan hits the Busaiku knee to throw him over the top rope :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nicole Queen said:


> ROAN THE SAVIOUR :reigns :bow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Barrett bullhammers Reigns and Bryan hits the Busaiku knee to throw him over the top rope :banderas


If Reigns is on the apron and Bryan hits the Busaiku to eliminate him


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

WWE's writers are dense but even they're not dumb enough to have Reigns be the one to eliminate Bryan. :bosh They'll give that spot to a proper heel. Like they should. 

The heat will be there for anyone put in that spot. All they need to do is realize who to utilize it on.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

People read too much in to the Rumble, i'm all for complaining at the thousands of shit decisions WWE make on a regular basis but it's a fucking Rumble, there's like 7 fan favourites in it at any given year and only one can win it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

It'd be funny if Bryan eliminated Roman to win the Rumble and commentary completely failed to sell the fact that despite being in the final two twice, Roman fucked up and failed to win the Rumble two years in a row.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Barrett bullhammers Reigns and Bryan hits the Busaiku knee to throw him over the top rope :banderas


I am perfectly okay with this.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Jason said:


> WWE's writers are dense but even they're not dumb enough to have Reigns be the one to eliminate Bryan. :bosh They'll give that spot to a proper heel. Like they should.
> 
> The heat will be there for anyone put in that spot. All they need to do is realize who to utilize it on.


Rey Mysterio :vince


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Rey Mysterio :vince


WHO'S THAT JUMPIN OUT THE SKY

R-E-Y

MYSTERIO

AND HIS POP

loool


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't last year at the Rumble people want Reigns to go over Batista, correct? Oh the irony of this year how things change lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Didn't last year at the Rumble people want Reigns to go over Batista, correct? Oh the irony of this year how things change lol


I think if Santino was in the ring last with Batista, they would have wanted him to win lol. They didn't want Batista winning not cause of Reign's.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Didn't last year at the Rumble people want Reigns to go over Batista, correct? Oh the irony of this year how things change lol


The crowd wasn't rooting for Reigns because they wanted to see him win the Rumble for his own sake.

The crowd was rooting for Reigns specifically because he was NOT Batista, and they knew that Batista was slated to win when he was in the final two and Bryan wasn't even part of the match.

The Gobbledy Gooker would have received the greatest of the Gooker's pops if GG was up against Batista last year.

Anyone was gonna get that pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Didn't last year at the Rumble people want Reigns to go over Batista, correct? Oh the irony of this year how things change lol


They wanted anyone but Batista to win, it has NOTHING to do with Reigns.

its the same reason why Rey Mystero was BOOED when he was announced as the 30th guy. It wasnt because the fans HATED Rey, it was because it was not Daniel Bryan


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

to not have bryan vs lesnar at mania would be a wtf move of epic proportions. that is the biggest match the company could have that could deliver great results. as in a great fuckin match. anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Captain Edd said:


> Heel throws DB over the top rope = Massive heat
> Reigns throws Heel over the top rope = Revenge pop
> 
> :jericho2


This what they'll do thinking it's how they could get Roman to that Mania ME in tact but in reality the moment Bryan gets eliminated the crowd will shit all over the rest of the match including the eventual winner by putting Bryan in the Rumble they've left themselves no choice to but to have him win it :draper2


----------



## KissMeSexy (Jan 3, 2015)

reignwinslol


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Didn't last year at the Rumble people want Reigns to go over Batista, correct? Oh the irony of this year how things change lol


That was also at the peak of his popularity in the Shield. His singles run has been pretty disappointing in comparison.


----------



## Imran Becks (Dec 19, 2014)

The final two left would probably be Reigns and Bryan..... And Reigns would somehow throw Bryan over the top rope, thus winning the Rumble and headlining Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

They cheered him. One year later in the same state, they will jeer him instead. Both times all because of Daniel Bryan. #Mindblown 

- Vic


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe they'll have Roman come in very early, maybe even #1 and make it to the final four, beat his own record by one, and get eliminated by whatever heel it is that is big enough to face him, maybe Rusev. Then just like Cena vs. Big Show for the US belt 10 years ago, Reigns pins Rusev become US Champ and moves towards main eventing WM 32 after he's proven himself.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

itt: delusional reigns marks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reigns is gonna be tossing guys around with his aura and charisma alone, I'm aftaid Bryan won't be able to do anything about it. You're just gonna see guys getting tossed out without Roman even having to touch em.


Royal Rumble actually sounds exciting now that we potentially have someone else who could win. It wasn't always a lock for Reigns but he was the overall favorite and has been for a long time. Hopefully they build a few more guys and don't make it all about Reigns and Bryan.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

This guy is supposed to beat HHH, Batista, and Orton all in one night at WM 30 and then proceed to take out the baddest man on the planet 
the next year at 31 after Cena fails in his 19 attempts? Keep dreaming marks.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

KingofKings1281 said:


>


and people still ask why the company ( who is supposed to be larger than life ) is in the damn shape...


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

It sure does, Reigns will still win and get booed. They are not going to give the rub or beating the one who beat the streak to Bryan who simply doesn't need it, he has already proved that he is among the elite by beating Cena clean, beating Triple H clean and then beating Orton and Batista for the WWE title. I just don't see Bryan winning this, Reigns still will and get booed badly.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

best scenario is Bryan, Reigns + another guy are the last three... Bryan is getting eliminated the other guy who is getting eliminated by Reigns

But to be fair: i don't give a flying shit about Philly smarks booing Reigns victory.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

It's going to be Dolph Ziggler winning the rumble this year. Reigns is predictable, Bryan was shelved for most of the year. Dolph deserves it and is very over....Philly crowd will love it. I'm calling it now....Dolph vs Brock at mania in a Eddie guerro like push. Dolph wins belt at mania.

Wrestlemania 31

Brock Lesner vs dolph Ziggler
Daniel Bryan vs Russev
Undertaker vs sting
Reigns vs Cena
HHH vs Batista vs Orton
Andre battle royal
Women's title
Rollins vs jericho


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't get it twisted. Reigns doesn't play the hero in this if he eliminates whoever eliminates Bryan. To the crowd its not

"Roman Reigns"

its "Roman 'Not Daniel Bryan So What The Fuck' Reigns"

And thats all the crowd is gonna care about. Basically, he'll be Mysterio in this case, if Mysterio had won.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> This guy is supposed to beat HHH, Batista, and Orton all in one night at WM 30 and then proceed to take out the baddest man on the planet
> the next year at 31 after Cena fails in his 19 attempts? Keep dreaming marks.


Whats wrong with this? Part of the reason Bryan is so over is because fans can relate to him and feel like he's one of them, as opposed to an over the top character or larger-than-life superstar.

Bryan looking like that doesn't take away from believability. It just makes fans want to see him win more because he's not afraid to laugh, smile, have fun, and occasionally make a fool out of himself.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

andromeda_1979 said:


> It's going to be Dolph Ziggler winning the rumble this year. Reigns is predictable, Bryan was shelved for most of the year. Dolph deserves it and is very over....Philly crowd will love it. I'm calling it now....Dolph vs Brock at mania in a Eddie guerro like push. Dolph wins belt at mania.
> 
> Wrestlemania 31
> 
> ...


I get that you like Dolph, but he is not going to main event Wrestlemania, let alone beat Lesnar.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Ziggler fans are even more stupid than Reigns fans.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler's not gonna main event for some time.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I like Ziggler but he is not winning the Rumble.


----------



## Britani (Jan 3, 2015)

Captain Edd said:


> Heel throws DB over the top rope = Massive heat
> Reigns throws Heel over the top rope = Revenge pop


Cmon man we both know the crowd will boo once DB is eliminated and won't stop!!


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm rooting for Reigns to win the Rumble and the title. I really enjoy seeing Vince's "look" pushes fail. Sid, Luger, Alberto Del Rio, etc. it gets especially amusing when WWE realizes what a mistake they made and hotshot everything.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1 (Oct 20, 2004)

As much as I like Roman Reigns if Daniel Bryan didn't get injured he would be the champ right now. So I think it's ok that Daniel gets a shot or wins the title. Not to say Roman Reigns doesn't deserve it I just think Daniel Bryan deserves it a little more. But I think the plan might be that Roman Reigns wins the Royal Rumble and next month PPV Daniel Bryan wins the title which sets up for a feud that could begin at the Royal Rumble. Then at WrestleMania when Roman Reigns wins and is to weak and tired Seth Rollins comes in and uses his Money in the Bank case and wins the title which could start a feud with Roman Reigns so that could bring up The Shield betrayal. But that is just my idea.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Piss off Bryan marks, It's Roman time now BELIEVE THAT!


----------

